# Canon 60D top scroll wheel stopped working..



## Postman158 (Jan 25, 2012)

And I'm very afraid. I bought my 60D in about August of last year brand new. I use my camera regularly, and baby it of course. I've never dropped it, bumped it, got it wet, or did absolutely anything harmful. I was just using the camera to take some pictures of my dog when it went out. I noticed it went out when I was trying to change the auto-focus point, and it wouldn't scroll through my 9 AF points. I had to use the thumb scroll wheel. Thats not just it though, now I cannot navigate through my ISO, shutter speed, and anything else controlled by my top scroll wheel. 

I took out the batteries from my grip, changed lenses, powered up and down various times, and still nothing. I'm genuinely nervous... this is my baby! Anyone ever have this happen to them?


----------



## Postman158 (Jan 25, 2012)

UPDATE:

In the 15 minutes it took me to do some research on Google, and to write this thread, my camera has resumed working. Thats about 15 minutes of not touching my camera and frantically searching the web. Does this time of inactivity have anything to do with why my camera has started working again? What are the odds it may happen again? I was not stressing the camera out, just using my 50mm 1.4 with my 430ex II for intermittent pictures of my dog in RAW. I wasn't shooting in any burst frame segments, just casual shooting. I'm happy, but still kinda frustrated that this would even happen to such a well taken care of camera. Any input on previous encounters with this same issue or remedies for if it happens again is greatly appreciated!


----------



## metromoreno (Jun 13, 2012)

ah! the same thing is happening to mine right now! but it happened during a senior shoot! luckily my shutter got locked high enough to work with just by adjusting the aperture... but i can't get it to work on anything else, like picture scrolling, menus, etc - just as you described.. and unfortunately, time didn't fix mine, at least not yet. im freaking out! did you ever find out what it was? or does anyone else know??


----------



## morganza (Jun 14, 2012)

metromoreno said:


> ah! the same thing is happening to mine right now! but it happened during a senior shoot! luckily my shutter got locked high enough to work with just by adjusting the aperture... but i can't get it to work on anything else, like picture scrolling, menus, etc - just as you described.. and unfortunately, time didn't fix mine, at least not yet. im freaking out! did you ever find out what it was? or does anyone else know??



Did you try taking it into repairs?


----------

